# Any tips for a first time rat owner?



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I posted a thread yesterday about my two dumbo rats. They are both lovely and still a bit nervous (one more than the other) but they walked up my arm when i put it in their cage last night which was great! Even though they chewed the sleeve of one of my favourite tops (lesson learned!).

I was just wondering if anyone had any useful tips on things like:
handling
what to put in their cage
good bedding
litter training
etc.

Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I had already posted in your other thread u had made regarding bedding etc.
I posted links to bedding and hammocks.

Have u looked to see if there both female yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

If you search the forum there are numerous threads with handling tips 
I also echo are you 100% on sex? as your last thread made me wonder.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

chrisd said:


> I posted a thread yesterday about my two dumbo rats. They are both lovely and still a bit nervous (one more than the other) but they walked up my arm when i put it in their cage last night which was great! Even though they chewed the sleeve of one of my favourite tops (lesson learned!).
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone had any useful tips on things like:
> handling
> ...


I'd start handling now, to be honest. They may be a but squeaky but honestly, they will soon get used to you. Whack on a big hoody and let them rum all round you and up your sleeves, in the pocket, in the hood. Mine used to love hoodies!

They need hammocks, savic sputnik is good, savic igloo, lot's of wooden toys to chew and destry, loo roll tubes, and a box of tissues for them to shred. Jingle balls are good (only the sold plastic, any rubber will be chewed and eaten causing blockages.) Mine liked the little red dumbells from Pets at Home.

Good bedding is shredded paper, shredded jeye clothes, old tee shirts, or a pile of tissue for them to nest in. Hammocks and bunkers are popular too.

Mine litter trained themselves. I had 3 corner trays in my liberta explorer cage, with biocatlet cat litter in (paper pellets, don't use clumping). They just naturally went in there, but you could try moving some of their poop into the tray to encourage them to go there.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

They are defs female, I'm not expert on rat genitals but there was no giant testicles as people seem to be describing them  so I am pleased about that.

They have a hammock but never seem to go in it, they would rather curl up in the corner after pulling the entire contents of the cage over there.

I will try picking them up. They keep opening there mouths as if they are going to bite (in a nice way) but i always move my hand just incase (maybe they are just nibbling).

Is it alright to wear gloves to begin with?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

They wont get used to your hand if your wear gloves. You need to put your hand in and let them explore it, most rats will have a little nibble on your fingers/hand but they are just having a look. When picking them up dont grab from above, gently scoop them up.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

chrisd said:


> I will try picking them up. They keep opening there mouths as if they are going to bite (in a nice way) but i always move my hand just incase (maybe they are just nibbling).
> 
> Is it alright to wear gloves to begin with?


They are just test biting. This is more common in pink eyes rats are they are all but blind, but black eyed rats don't have great eye sight either. They are trying to find out if you are food or not. I wouldn't use gloves as it could scare them. Instead, wash your hands before handling them to wash away any yummy smells.

As far as bedding goes, anything paper based is good. Don't use shavings as they damage the respiratory tract and can also cause liver and kidney damage. this is due to the chemicals they release.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Are they blind? Mine have red eyes. Wow didn't know that but it explains a lot.

They like sniffing my hand and i ripped up one of my old t shirts to give them as bedding so hopefully they'll get used to the smell of me.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

not blind, just nearly!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh! I literally love them so much can't wait to get home and play with them


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

When I try to pick my rats up they keep running into their bed. Should I just lift the whole cage top off and just leave the base? So they have nowhere to hide? I really need to pick them up soon!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to give them time, you haven't had them long. They will come round in their own time.
Why do you really need to pick them up soon?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

You cant rush picking them up, but taking the top of the cage off and just leaving the base is a good idea. Obviously do it somewhere that they cant escape from. The bathroom is a good choice for most people. Let them come out on their own time and climb on you etc. Having a tasty treat for them wont hurt either


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Ah right I'll try that. Just because I'm worried if I don't pick them up soon that they will never be used to it and I'll have to watch them through a cage (even though that is fun too). They like nibbling my fingers!


----------



## TomParker (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats on your new dumbos! I'm not sure if you're in need of any more advice regarding your new rats, but I actually just wrote up a short article on the interesting characteristics of dumbo rats. I'll post it below. Also, here is a link to a website I've put up with a variety of other dumbo rat articles.

Dumbo Rat Facts

------------------------
*Interesting Dumbo Rat Facts*

A dumbo rat is a regular domestic rat, belonging to the same species as all other pet rats, but with a mutation that produces larger and wider ears, placed low on the head compared to other rat breeds. This particular variety of rats first originated in Northwest America and was first discovered back in 1990s. The first dumbo rats on the scene were the Siamese dumbos that were soon followed by a wide variety of dumbos. Today, dumbo rats are available in almost every combination of colors and markings such as the blue dumbo rat and hairless dumbo rat.

To this date, there has been no real scientific study on the interesting mutation of dumbo rats and no published documents have been released on the subject. However, it has been pointed out that the said mutation is caused by a recessive gene.

Dumbo Rat Mutation Characteristics

Here are some of the known characteristics associated with dumbo rats:

Ear shape  there are actually a wide variety of ear sizes and shapes produced by the dumbo mutation. Among the most desirable ones are those with large, rounded and low-set dumbo rat ears. However, the mutation may also produce some anomalies such as tubular, creased, pointed, folded and even curled ears.

Skull shape  the upper part of the skull of the dumbo rat is broad and flat. Others may also be concave, while some may display a more prominent occiput, or the back of the skull that often gives a rat that hunchback appearance.

Jaw shape  there are variety of dumbos that have a smaller lower jaws.

Eye shape  dumbos may also have differences in the position and shape of the eyes.

Body shape  the bodies of dumbos are often rather stocky.

Ear movement - some owners of dumbo rats that have reported the ears of their female rats do not vibrate when in heat.

Temperament  dumbo rats are widely known to be more docile and possess a calmer temperament than most other domesticated rats.

Best of luck, and happy rat-keeping!!


----------

